# Officer Fired Despite Acquittals On Sexual Misconduct Charges



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Richard M. Johnson To Appeal Decision_

*SCITUATE, Mass. -- *A Scituate police officer has been fired despite being acquitted of sexual misconduct charges at three separate trials.

Richard M. Johnson, 38, was fired by the town administrator this week after a hearing at town hall at which three women accused Johnson of exposing and fondling himself in front of them while he was on duty.

The town can fire Johnson because under civil service rules, it only had to show a preponderance of evidence against him. In a criminal trial, he had to be proven guilty beyond a reasonable doubt.

Johnson's attorney, Michael Williams, said the decision will be appealed to the Civil Service Commission.

Williams called the hearing at which Johnson was fired "farcical" and a "horse and pony show."

Johnson has been on paid leave since allegations of sexual misconduct surfaced in December 2003.

He was twice acquitted of fondling and exposing himself in front of women, and in February was acquitted of charges that he sexually assaulted a woman in her home while he was on duty in July 2002.

Two women have sued Johnson and the town.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------

